# Effekte bei Video "Take on Me" AHA



## renard (21. Dezember 2006)

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wie AHA ihr Video nachbearbeitet haben koennen? Welche Effekte sind das?


----------



## Joh (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde mal auf zeichnen tippen!


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2006)

Das Video ist gut und gerne 16 Jahre alt. Da war noch (fast) nix mit CG und Compositing.
Matte(Keying) und Zeichner.

mfg chmee


----------



## Joh (22. Dezember 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Das Video ist gut und gerne 16 Jahre alt.



22 Jahre


----------



## renard (22. Dezember 2006)

Gibts auch irgendjemanden, der mit weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2006)

Na ich frage dann mal Dich, Renard, was Du Besonderes suchst ?
Das Video besteht aus zwei filmischen Ebenen, der gezeichneten und der reellen.
Diese werden per Keyingmasken immer wieder gewechselt.

Es wird zB
1. die reelle Ebene aufgenommen - inkl. der Keyingobjekte ( Bluescreen-Spiegel etc )
2. die gezeichnete Ebene wird gefilmt und dann den Zeichnern in die Hand gegeben.
oder in der Jetzt-Zeit:
Man exportiere zB Einzelbildsequenzen, vektorisiere sie und lege dann in der
Vektor-Software einen Draw/Sketch-Effect rüber.
Das gleiche kann man in Photoshop mit den Artistic/Brush-Effekten ausprobieren.

Über die Qualität kann man sich streiten, aber theoretisch "kann" es funktionieren.
Ne Zeitlang war das "VanGogh"-PlugIn richtig beliebt, aber ich fand auch damals
schon die Quali im Bewegtbils nur grausam.

mfg chmee


----------



## renard (22. Dezember 2006)

Ok, super, das hilft mir weiter! Danke!

Ich habe im Netz jetzt auch endlich den Begriff dafuer gefunden "Rotoskopie", wurde auch bei "A Scanner Darkly" und "Waking Life" eingesetzt.


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2006)

Rotoscoping ist das Freistellen von "nicht" keybaren Objekten..
Da ist das Beispiel von AHA nicht besonders aufschlussreich, so nebenbei..

Aber zumindest hast Du Erfolg gehabt.

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (22. Dezember 2006)

Habt ihrs mal einen YouToob Link oder sowas. Entweder bin ich zu jung oder kulturell hinterm Mond.. - jedenfalls kenn ich das Video nicht. 

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leMzjdb2WVw

Also ehrlich AXN, war auch nicht schwer.. Sehen muss man es übrigens eigentlich auch nicht.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Da ist in der Endsequenz ein Grund für Rotoscoping zu sehen, aber ich erinnere nochmal
an die Zeiten damals. H A N D A R B E I T !


----------



## axn (22. Dezember 2006)

> Also ehrlich AXN, war auch nicht schwer..



Dumm Fragen ging bestimmt schneller..


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2006)

-OT-

Revanche ! ;-] 

mfg chmee


----------



## renard (27. Dezember 2006)

Ok, ich hab mich jetzt fast drei Naechte mit Rotoskopie beschaeftigt. Falls wer diesen Effekt einsetzen will, und sich nicht damit herumquaelen will wie ich, was Brauchbares im Web zu finden: Das beste Tutorial ever ist unter http://img670.libsyn.com/img670/f30...95e92ba/4592d251/4150/3330/CC_Cartoon_Pt1.m4v abrufbar. VÜ SPASS!


----------



## Nico (29. Dezember 2006)

Wie chmee schon versucht hat, Dir zu erklären => Rotoscoping hat nichts mit dem Cartoon-Effect am Hut.

Und wenn Du schon den link zu dem zweifellos ausgezeichneten Tutorial Aahron Rabinowitz hier reinstellst, dann bitte das Komplette:
http://forums.creativecow.net/cgi-b...les/rabinowitz_aharon/cartoon_look/index.html

Es gibt wirklich sehr viele Möglichkeiten, so einen Cartoon-Effect zu erstellen. Hier auf der Seite:
http://www.crosseyedbear.de/index_dt.htm
schau Dir mal ein Musikvideo an => Unter Videos => Sometimes/Richard Davis. Dort wurde es teilweise auch mit Illustrator gemacht. Der Clip wurde allerdings mit 35mm-Vorsatz erstellt...


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2006)

Dann setze ich noch den Link zu dem Video "Shoot the Runner" hier rein.
Es ist kein Cartooneffekt, aber klares Illustrationsdesign, wenige klare Farben
und ich finde es sieht n Hammer aus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFcHuT-2sAw
http://www.partizan.com/partizan/directors/video.php?id=583

mfg chmee


----------



## Another (29. Dezember 2006)

Seh beim zweiten nüx. =/


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2006)

Habe den Fehler ausgemerzt, hier klicken und gleich beim ersten Regisseurduo "Alex&Martin" schauen.

http://partizan.com/partizan/musicvideos/


mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (29. Dezember 2006)

Yep, gut gemachter Clip. Besonders hat mich der link zur Partizan-Seite gefreut. Sowas fehlte noch in meiner Sammling... Hast Du noch mehr solchen stuff?


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2006)

Weiss nicht 

Vielleicht findest Hier etwas: 
http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=19

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (29. Dezember 2006)

Danke.....


----------



## renard (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich wuerd mal meinen, seht euch die Definition von Rotoskopie an: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotoskopie. Woher bezieht ihr euer Wissen?

@Nico
Dein Link ist nicht wirklich hilfreich, denn dort werden nur die Videos gezeigt, aber nicht, wie man die Effekte hinbekommt.* Darum *ging es mir. Wenn Du ein anderes *tutorial *weisst, dann waere ein Link fuer mich hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## Nico (29. Dezember 2006)

renard hat gesagt.:


> Ich wuerd mal meinen, seht euch die Definition von Rotoskopie an: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotoskopie. Woher bezieht ihr euer Wissen?




Sorry, wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht. Ich kannte den Begriff nur als Rotoscoping => also das framegenaue Freistellen von Objekten.



renard hat gesagt.:


> @Nico
> Dein Link ist nicht wirklich hilfreich, denn dort werden nur die Videos gezeigt, aber nicht, wie man die Effekte hinbekommt.* Darum *ging es mir. Wenn Du ein anderes *tutorial *weisst, dann waere ein Link fuer mich hilfreich gewesen.



Sind doch alle 3 Video-Tutorials...


----------

